# Lounge > Home and Garden >  Cordless mower /trimmer /blower kits

## ExtraSlow

Have a tiny urban yard. Like 200 square feet of grass. Thinking of a cordless mower. Maybe the 18v mower/blower/trimmer kit from home depot. 

Know a bunch of beyonders have the 40v ryobi. What's the difference? What do I need to know? Like the idea of a kit because I will probably use the blower more days than the mower. 

I coukd actually use a new cordless impact driver for wheel swaps, so if the company makes one of those that's nice. 

School me.

----------


## bjstare

I don't have a ton of specific advice, but if you want something that can leverage batteries/chargers for a bunch of other tools it's probably worthwhile to consider Makita.

----------


## arcticcat522

I have a Makita blower/trimmer and cordless tools. KMS tools has cordless outdoor power kits that aren't too bad on sale. No idea about their mower. But the blower is serious. If you go that route, you need at lease 5ah batteries. Also, I like the system, since it uses 2-18v that can be used in any 18v Makita.

----------


## Rocket1k78

I wish i went with a kit or one where they all used the same battery. I have the Kobalt 40v and a black and decker wacker and its annoying having one battery per tool. Every other mow i swear im having to stop half way because ones dead and needs a charge

----------


## littledan

I have a similar size lawn. I use a reel mower from lee valley. Works great and just as easy as a powered unit

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have a similar size lawn. I use a reel mower from lee valley. Works great and just as easy as a powered unit



I am familiar with the unpowered reel mowers. I have owned. I want powered.

----------


## bjstare

> Works great and just as easy as a powered unit

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have Milwaukee 18V string trimmer and blowers. You don't really need a lawn mower if you have a string trimmer. That's how the Aspenites do it.
The blower works well for light snow in the winter. Battery packs seems to be durable. My cheap ryobi string trimmer battery died after 5 uses.

----------


## benyl

If I still lived in Aspen, EGO all the way.

----------


## jwslam

Aspen people do their own lawn care?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Aspen people do their own lawn care?



Sounds like #fakenews

----------


## bjstare

@ExtraSlow
 let us know when you come to a decision, I'm curious to see what you wind up with.

I'm committed to gas blower/trimmer/mower, and I'm sure my neighbours hate me... but I'm curious nonetheless.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I have a similar yard to you, not much grass in the back yard but maybe a bit more grass with the front yard. I'd go at least 40V, the 18V kits have such little power if your lawn ever gets really long or a bit wet they tend to struggle. That being said the 18V kits have so many other tool options, since all the hand tools take the same batteries. For non-professional 18V I'd still go Ryobi, the sheer amount of choices for their "One" series hand tools is ridiculous, so if you ever need anything in the future you can just grab the cheap bare tool. Warranty is 5 years, they are very cheap, surprisingly well made for the price, and you have 90 days to return them to Home Depot if needed. Otherwise I would go at least 40V so you get more power for your mower/trimmer/edger. I was going to buy an EGO until I saw how big they were, and you need to spend around $800 just to get a brushless motor - they make good stuff, just overkill for small yards.

As for the difference, with 40V system you are getting a lot more power and longer run times, but fewer overall tool choices should you want to expand (most of the 40v tools are yard-care related, whereas the 18v system covers pretty much everything).

----------


## sabad66

I would look at the Greenworks 60V ecosystem. I have a few 80V outdoor tools and would recommend it, but seems like their 60V is their latest and greatest that they are pushing and probably more suited to lighter applications like you have.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm out of town for two weeks now. Probably not getting anything soon. For sure need to be able to get trimmer that uses same battery. With our small yard we spend more time trimming then mowing. Actually considered that "use your trimmer as a mower" thing. Pretty do-able for a lawn that's smaller than many area rugs.

----------


## bjstare

> I have a similar yard to you, not much grass in the back yard but maybe a bit more grass with the front yard. I'd go at least 40V, the 18V kits have such little power if your lawn ever gets really long or a bit wet they tend to struggle. That being said the 18V kits have so many other tool options, since all the hand tools take the same batteries. For non-professional 18V I'd still go Ryobi, the sheer amount of choices for their "One" series hand tools is ridiculous, so if you ever need anything in the future you can just grab the cheap bare tool. Warranty is 5 years, they are very cheap, surprisingly well made for the price, and you have 90 days to return them to Home Depot if needed. Otherwise I would go at least 40V so you get more power for your mower/trimmer/edger. I was going to buy an EGO until I saw how big they were, and you need to spend around $800 just to get a brushless motor - they make good stuff, just overkill for small yards.
> 
> As for the difference, with 40V system you are getting a lot more power and longer run times, but fewer overall tool choices should you want to expand (most of the 40v tools are yard-care related, whereas the 18v system covers pretty much everything).



This doesn't apply to Makita (no idea about Milwaukee). The bigger makita tools (e.g. mower, twimmer, chainsaw, etc) run two 18V in series to make 36V. (Mower can even do 2s2p for long run time at 36V)

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> This doesn't apply to Makita (no idea about Milwaukee). The bigger makita tools (e.g. mower, twimmer, chainsaw, etc) run two 18V in series to make 36V. (Mower can even do 2s2p for long run time at 36V)



Well yeah, if you want to use multiple batteries you can get similar power to the higher voltage systems. Dewalt, Mastercraft, Ryobi etc. all make 18V yard tools too. The higher voltage systems do the same thing, for example the Ego mower that takes 2X 56V batteries. From all the testing I have seen though, the 2X18V systems never seem to have quite the same power or run time as the 40V+ systems, which was one reason why I went that way. Things may have changed since I last did my research at the end of Winter. The advantage of the 2X18V systems though is if you're already invested into the system for other hand tools like drills, etc., you can just buy bare tools since you already have the batteries, so that's nice.

If you aren't already invested into an 18V tool system, I would still just go 40V+. If you already have a ton of 18V tools, and can use the same batteries in the mower (or vise versa), and have a small yard, then that is a good option too.

----------


## arcticcat522

Do any of the 40v+ manufacturers make anything other than the yard tools? Like an impact for tire swaps?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Do any of the 40v+ manufacturers make anything other than the yard tools? Like an impact for tire swaps?



Not that I've seen - above 2.0-2.5Ah, the batteries get too large/heavy for any smaller hand tools, so they are more suited for mowers/chainsaws/blowers/trimmers/etc. The smaller tools seem much more suited for the 18V systems.

I have a 40V 6.0Ah battery and I can do my lawn, my neighbors lawn, the front yard, all trimming, all edging, and all blowing 3 times before it needs a charge. The trade-off is it weighs 3.5lbs, which is as much or more than some of the tools haha.

----------


## BigShow

Having been buying Toro 60V yard tools, very happy with their performance. Going to try their 60V snow blower in the winter.

----------


## bjstare

> Have a tiny urban yard. Like 200 square feet of grass.
> School me.






> Blah blah not enough runtime if you want to cut your yard and neighbours yard 3 times per charge, only benefit is compatibility with other tools.



So basically you made the argument that Makita or Milwaukee would be perfect for OP.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Do any of the 40v+ manufacturers make anything other than the yard tools? Like an impact for tire swaps?




Dewalt makes all three and has a few impacts that can do tire changes. The blower is able to move snow, just has a little trouble with hard pack from people walking on it. I've got the trimmer but haven't been able to use it yet.

----------


## ?????

> Dewalt makes all three and has a few impacts that can do tire changes. The blower is able to move snow, just has a little trouble with hard pack from people walking on it. I've got the trimmer but haven't been able to use it yet.



He was referring to the same ecosystem rather than different voltages. ie if Dewalt makes a 40v mower and a 40v impact wrench.
I think Makita might be the only one that does the piggy back (x2 system).

I personally have the Ryobi 40v system for outdoor tools and Ridgid 18v system for power tools. No complaints and Ridgid also comes with lifetime warranty including batteries.

----------


## cyra1ax

> He was referring to the same ecosystem rather than different voltages. ie if Dewalt makes a 40v mower and a 40v impact wrench.
> I think Makita might be the only one that does the piggy back (x2 system).
> 
> I personally have the Ryobi 40v system for outdoor tools and Ridgid 18v system for power tools. No complaints and Ridgid also comes with lifetime warranty including batteries.



You can use the 60v Flexvolt batteries on the 20v tools without a problem.

----------


## ?????

> You can use the 60v Flexvolt batteries on the 20v tools without a problem.



Thats neat. Never knew this. Seems like a good option.

----------


## arcticcat522

> You can use the 60v Flexvolt batteries on the 20v tools without a problem.



That's fantastic. Never knew that. I suppose that's why it's called Flexvolt. Although, I'm satisfied with the Makita stuff.

----------


## Kjonus

I overheard tonight while at Home Depot in Beacon that they are loosing or dropping the contract with E-Go to Lowes. Expect what stock they have to start taking price drops but unknown when. When you go on their website you'll notice that there isn't much to be found anymore.

----------


## sabad66

Heads up, Greenworks has a pretty good sale going on right now Including a lot of their 80v tools:
https://www.greenworkstools.ca/en/category/3851/sale

Picked up the snow thrower including a battery and charger for $330 shipped:
https://www.greenworkstools.ca/en/pr...0-snow-thrower

I’m thinking about the hedge trimmer tool only as well as I’ve never seen that on sale anywhere. Hmmmmm decisions.

----------


## dirtsniffer

sick thanks. I might get the chainsaw too haha wooooo

----------


## sabad66

If you have the string trimmer, highly suggest adding one or two of the 3 pack of replacement spools. It’s only $13 for 3 spools and you will need them eventually. I am almost done my original spool after 2 seasons and that’s with pretty average use.

I forgot so now I’m waiting for their support to call me back so that I can hopefully add them on for free shipping :Banghead:

----------


## benyl

EGO is on sale at Homedepot.

I picked up the backpack blower ($350 w/ 5Ah battery and charger), a 16" chainsaw (just tool for $198) and the trimmer with the CF Shaft ($130 for the display).

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Heads up, Greenworks has a pretty good sale going on right now Including a lot of their 80v tools:
> https://www.greenworkstools.ca/en/category/3851/sale
> 
> Picked up the snow thrower including a battery and charger for $330 shipped:
> https://www.greenworkstools.ca/en/pr...0-snow-thrower
> 
> I’m thinking about the hedge trimmer tool only as well as I’ve never seen that on sale anywhere. Hmmmmm decisions.



Apparently they don't want my money. The checkout screen is broken. Won't accept my address, and keeps saying to fill in a field that doesn't exist.

If you get ahold of customer service, let them know.

----------


## sabad66

> Apparently they don't want my money. The checkout screen is broken. Won't accept my address, and keeps saying to fill in a field that doesn't exist.
> 
> If you get ahold of customer service, let them know.



I had that same issue. It was the country and province fields. Even tho it shows Canada and AB selected by default, you have to click the fields and select them again. Try that out and see if it works for you

----------


## dirtsniffer

The add to cart doesn't seem to be working online and the address form is dickered. wtf.

edit
seems like a common issue lol. ended up using samsung internet on my phone. Picked up the spools and the snow blower. Might look at selling the battery and the charger.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I had that same issue. It was the country and province fields. Even tho it shows Canada and AB selected by default, you have to click the fields and select them again. Try that out and see if it works for you



That worked, thanks. Bought the same as you, the hedge trimmer and spools.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah there's some good deals there, I picked up the trimmer/blower combo and the extra trimmer spools. I've been wanting to replace my gas trimmer for ages.

----------


## sabad66

Got my snow thrower and leaf blower delivered on Saturday. Still waiting for the string trimmer spools but no immediate rush as i should have enough to last me for the 1 or 2 more times i need it this season.

On a related note, i just noticed the bumper on my string trimmer has worn down quite a bit and no longer has enough sticking out to work properly by simply tapping it on the ground... instead i have to flip it upside down and push it in with my fingers while pulling some string. I found the replacement part for $6 but the shipping is like $25 so kind of a pain in the ass. I found a 3d printer design for them so might give that a shot if i can find someone with a 3d printer to print one for me.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah looks like the spools are backordered, I got my trimmer/blower Saturday as well but the spools haven't shipped yet.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My order said the spools were supposed to be with the trimmer, but they weren't.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can't reload the spools? I got bulk line...

----------


## sabad66

> Can't reload the spools? I got bulk line...



you can, but 3 pre-wound spools for $13 is way less hassle than reloading yourself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, if anyone wants some line because they can't find them in stock anywhere, hit me up.

----------


## sabad66

So what you’re saying is the first line is free? That’s how they get you hooked....

----------


## Tik-Tok

My spools showed up today, thankfully, the last of my original spool ran out on Sunday.

----------


## dirtsniffer

My spools were left behind too. Then they shipped one. Apparently they are shippinh the other now

----------


## sabad66

Oh shit, totally forgot I ordered two 3-packs as well but I only got one yesterday. I’ll have to send them an email to see where the other one is

----------


## killramos

I feel like I reloaded my string trimmer spool in about 180 seconds today lol

----------


## bjstare

> I feel like I reloaded my string trimmer spool in about 180 seconds today lol

----------


## killramos

> 



Big inconvenience. Should have ordered some replacement spools on 3 week back order to save time.

----------


## sabad66

Who knew trimmer spool could be so controversial?

----------


## killramos

3 pages of discussion!

----------


## ExtraSlow

The OP never did buy any of these.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'll let you know how awesome the snow blower is eventually. As for the string, yea I've already spent more time than what it was worth lol

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have an almost new Milwaukee string trimmer that I don't need. Sigh.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'll let you know how awesome the snow blower is eventually. As for the string, yea I've already spent more time than what it was worth lol



It's good for powder, it sucks for wet snow.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Updates on the 80v greenworks snowblower. 

Used it yesterday on my driveway and 5 neighbours. Total use was about 3 hours. I have 3x 2amp batteries and 2 chargers. With this set up I could go continuously. The last 10 minutes of charge you can feel the power dropping, but easy to switch out to another and also avoids 100% drain on the battery. All the batteries probably have less than 10 cycles so we will see how they age. 

The unit stuggles more than a corded or gas unit. The width of the path is ok at 20", but it couldn't clear as deep as others. Still could tackle all the deep piles with a little strategy. For the $300 or whatever it cost me I should have bought 2.
Edit. The black charger that came with the blower is slower than the green one that came with my mower. and the black one actually error'd twice and stopped charging.



Edit2. Havent used any of the trimmer string.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's awesome.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I didn't even try using mine yesterday. It was just too deep at my place.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The OP never did buy any of these.



OP considering this purchase again.

----------


## Clever

My 10 year old mower is on its last legs, thinking going with battery powered is greenworks still recommended over Ryobi?

----------


## sabad66

I would say yes, especially if you’re talking the greenworks 80v pro series. Costco has a pretty sweet package - mower, trimmer, leaf blower, 2 batteries, quick charger all for like 700ish. I have them and would highly recommend If that fits your budget.

----------


## Clever

Awesome I’ll check it out, thanks!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> I would say yes, especially if you’re talking the greenworks 80v pro series. Costco has a pretty sweet package - mower, trimmer, leaf blower, 2 batteries, quick charger all for like 700ish. I have them and would highly recommend If that fits your budget.



Thats right $650 if I recall correctly, they are selling quick and I don't know about restock so if you are on the fence go for it.

I got this: https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...ger/1001057306, and https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/greenwo.../6000199217361. 

My yards are pretty small, I think about 2000sq.ft in total, and have a bit of navigation around trees etc, so I wanted something with a smaller deck. Also, got the extended warranty ($30) at Walmart as I expect the battery to kick the bucket on the Greenworks before 5 years.

The Costco set is good value though, I would have bought it if I had a bigger yard but couldn't justify the 50% extra cost.

----------


## Kjonus

> Thats right $650 if I recall correctly, they are selling quick and I don't know about restock so if you are on the fence go for it.
> 
> I got this: https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...ger/1001057306, and https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/greenwo.../6000199217361. 
> 
> My yards are pretty small, I think about 2000sq.ft in total, and have a bit of navigation around trees etc, so I wanted something with a smaller deck. Also, got the extended warranty ($30) at Walmart as I expect the battery to kick the bucket on the Greenworks before 5 years.
> 
> The Costco set is good value though, I would have bought it if I had a bigger yard but couldn't justify the 50% extra cost.



I got that same Ryobi combo and it works great, more than enough power for the typical home owner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Home Depot has the Ryobi 18V ONE mower/blower/trimmer kit on sale this week for $399. Extremely low stock, I may have just ordered the last one in the city. Only suitable for tiny inner city yards like mine I suspect, the mower is a puny thing, which is fine by me. Will report back if my order is actually fulfilled.

----------


## ExtraSlow

well, it's in my truck so I guess the Home Depot inventory system was working. Will report back after unboxing this weekend.

----------


## The BMW Guy

> I would say yes, especially if you’re talking the greenworks 80v pro series. Costco has a pretty sweet package - mower, trimmer, leaf blower, 2 batteries, quick charger all for like 700ish. I have them and would highly recommend If that fits your budget.



Is this one a push mower? Is it worthwhile to buy the self-propelled one?

----------


## sabad66

> Is this one a push mower? Is it worthwhile to buy the self-propelled one?



Yeah it’s only push, not self propelled. They do make a SP version but not available in this package as far as I know. 

The answer to your question depends on a few things
1. Is your yard flat or sloped, and how much of it is sloped and to what degree
2. How big is your yard
3. How lazy you are

The nice thing about battery mowers is that they are lighter than their gas powered cousins so it’s really not that bad to push them even up a slope. So overall I’d say most people can get by without self propelled, but if you have a massive sloped yard and you’re out of shape then you may want the self propelled. 

Nice thing about Costco package is their return policy so if you really hate not having self propelled after a few tries then just return it.

----------


## jwslam

> well, it's in my truck so I guess the Home Depot inventory system was working. Will report back after unboxing this weekend.



I don't think unboxing videos are very popular on OF

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't think unboxing videos are very popular on OF



If I wear short shorts it'll keep the views up.

----------


## killramos

> I don't think unboxing videos are very popular on OF



Depends on the box

----------


## dirtsniffer

I don't mind a nice open box once in a while

----------


## tcon

Damn, would home depot take a rain check for that Ryobi kit? Im gonna need some gear for the new house.

On another note... Where the hell are the big kits? I will be needing a hedge trimmer, mower, weed wacker, blower ( I guess), even a telescoping mini chain saw... I wanna buy it all with one click.

----------


## littledan

Dang that ryobi kit is a good deal. For perspective, I paid 200 for a milwaukee blower and another 150 for 2x5ah batteries.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, this is why I've been asking about kits for so long! I priced out mower and trimmer separate and I was $100 more than this mower blower trimmer kit. Got a second charger in that price I guess, but nah.

----------


## Clever

I was gifted the Ryobi self propelled lawn mower for father’s day. Going to give it a try sometime this week. See how long the battery runs for.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I was gifted the Ryobi self propelled lawn mower for father’s day. Going to give it a try sometime this week. See how long the battery runs for.



My mower isn't self propelled but I have a 6Ah battery and I can mow/trim/edge/blow my front & back yards, my neighbors front & back yards, and the 2-doors-down neighbor's front yard all exactly 3 times before my battery needs charging. The yards aren't that big but the run time is incredibly good with the 40V stuff in my experience. Only complaint is without the fast charger (which is a giant rip off) it takes around 4h to charge, but it's not difficult to keep it charged.

----------


## bjstare

^Don't you live in an inner city infill? Those yards are like 40sq ft.

----------


## killramos

Doesn’t Honda make a Roomba for lawns?

----------


## rx7boi

I picked this kit up over the weekend.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...ger/1001587915

Gonna see how the cordless blower works after washing the car  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> ^Don't you live in an inner city infill? Those yards are like 40sq ft.






> The yards aren't that big....



I'm not sure what wasn't clear from my OP but the yards are a lot bigger than 40 sq/ft. Battery life is about 2.5-3 hours between various tools if that is a better measure for you than yard size. Mower uses the most battery obviously.

----------


## bjstare

> Battery life is about 2.5-3 hours between various tools



That is a much more useful metric.




> Doesn’t Honda make a Roomba for lawns?



Idk about Honda, I think Husqvarna makes one. It's v expensive though, and I'm pretty sure the buyer needs to pay the retailer to come and "configure it" (price scales with lot size). I looked at them for acreages, and at the time it was >$4k for an acreage and ~$2k for city residence IIRC. Either way, too much.

----------


## Xtrema

> Doesn’t Honda make a Roomba for lawns?



https://powerequipment.honda.com/law.../explore-miimo

That's pretty expensive for a dumb mower. No wifi, no BT, no app, no rain sensor.

----------


## killramos

My guess is it pays out in 12-18 months versus a service?

That doesn’t feel terrible to me

Obvs not a perfect solution for everyone.

----------


## bjstare

> My guess is it pays out in 12-18 months versus a service?
> 
> That doesn’t feel terrible to me
> 
> Obvs not a perfect solution for everyone.



That's definitely the value prop. My only point of reference is that someone who lives in the community of my golf course had one for their acreage. Lasted 1 year, but they're back to the ol' riding mower this year. I'm sure they did not reach the break even on that. These things make way more sense in the city.

----------


## phubu

> I picked this kit up over the weekend.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...ger/1001587915
> 
> Gonna see how the cordless blower works after washing the car



How are you liking it so far?

----------


## Clever

Finally got to use the Ryobi lawn mower today, self propelled is nice but overkill. Did my front and back yard and only used half the charge of the 6ah battery it came with. Also included in the box was a free upgrade code for the rapid charger if you register your product on their website and they send it by mail. Initial charge took about 2-3 hours, with the rapid charger it should only take an hour according to Ryobi.

----------


## holden

I have the Greenworks. Sometimes I bag, sometime I much. Usually when I mulch I make sure I’m not taking too much off. Does anyone know if mulching with these mowers are fine or do you need a special mower?

----------


## littledan

Should be fine. Worse case just pour gas on your lawn and buy sod.

----------


## you&me

> My guess is it pays out in 12-18 months versus a service?
> 
> That doesn’t feel terrible to me
> 
> Obvs not a perfect solution for everyone.



12-18 months is more like 2-3 years of lawn cutting season though. 

My concern would be the edging - I haven't looked at them closely, but I can't imagine the robo mowers do a great job there, so you still have to spend time doing that yourself. 

Based on cjblair's numbers, I'd be looking at about break-even >3 seasons vs. lawn service and still have to worry about the edging. 

Stop trying to find a lawn mowing hack and just hire someone  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I definitely chose the word monthly carefully, worse for me since id need at least 2 as my front and back have no connection.

I think the plus of a robo mower would be that you are getting a nice even cut every day or 2 which no one would reasonably do themselves.

You still aren’t wrong on the mowing service. I’m just cheap about the dumbest things.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I think I'd rather put that money towards fake grass, and see long term savings in water, power equipment, fertilizer, man-hours, etc etc etc.

I'm starting to seriously consider it for the back yard, since my wife's garden now takes up at least 50% of what used to be the lawn. Probably only about 800sq.ft of turf left. I'm estimating $4g for fake grass installed myself.

----------


## killramos

I’d sooner mulch or pave the whole yard

----------


## you&me

> I think I'd rather put that money towards fake grass, and see long term savings in water, power equipment, fertilizer, man-hours, etc etc etc.
> 
> I'm starting to seriously consider it for the back yard, since my wife's garden now takes up at least 50% of what used to be the lawn. Probably only about 800sq.ft of turf left. I'm estimating $4g for fake grass installed myself.



To me, that's the thing the makes fake grass a bit of a paradox. 

800sf @ $4k makes the cost (maybe, sorta) reasonable... but then, mowing / taking care of 800sf of grass would be relatively easy or cheap to pay someone to do for you. At the extreme end of that spectrum, I totally understand turf in a townhouse sort of situation where the lawn is a literal postage stamp. 

The bigger the lawn, the more low maintenance makes sense from a time investment standpoint. But the cost means that the list of things I'd rather spend that much money on is nearly limitless...

----------


## rx7boi

> How are you liking it so far?



 
@phubu


The trimmer is heavier but does the job. I used the blower to clean up dust from the garage but the speed is a bit low at 125mph.

For $268, it's not a bad price.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Home Depot has the Ryobi 18V ONE mower/blower/trimmer kit on sale this week for $399. Extremely low stock, I may have just ordered the last one in the city. Only suitable for tiny inner city yards like mine I suspect, the mower is a puny thing, which is fine by me. Will report back if my order is actually fulfilled.



Can confirm the baby mower is small enough for my 9 year old daughter to use it without issues. So yeah, it's nice and small.

----------


## TurboMedic

Costco has the Greenworks 80V kit in store now, $699 for a 21" mower (brushless, variable speed, bagging and mulching, no self propel), string trimmer and blower, with 2 2Ah batteries. This set is sold for $879 I think on costco.ca, and is a better deal than most any other mower or bundle kit out there.

----------


## Tik-Tok

For the products you're getting, definitely.

----------


## tcon

I ended up making my own Kobalt "kit" from lowes. Both the mowers and a trimmer blower set were on sale. They wanted 599 for the full mower/trimmer/blower kit but the mower seemed like junk, so I went with the 40v trimmer / blower kit for $220 then grabbed a brushless 40v mower for $400. This worked out better than the 3-piece kit cause it only came with a 4ah and a 2.5ah battery, but with my franken-kit I get a 4ah and a 5ah, and 2 chargers. 
So far pretty happy with the stuff, did a full Mow, trim, and used the blower for a bit, still 25% left on the 5ah battery. Definitely convenient!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can confirm that the Ryobi 18V ONE+ blower is useless for snow. Not that it was my primary concern, but it just doesn't hve the velocity required. Moves leaves fine.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Can confirm that the Ryobi 18V ONE+ blower is useless for snow. Not that it was my primary concern, but it just doesn't hve the velocity required. Moves leaves fine.



Ehh...I don't know how much snow you got, but up here in the far north I had up to 1.5" in spots. My Dewalt blower had trouble in spots, especially since it got packed down from kids/parents going to school.

----------


## schocker

I did see that Rona finally has bare tools available for the two smaller snow blowers that you can truck or ship to store. Lowes currently only has the full kits if you already have batteries. 
https://www.rona.ca/en/product/ego-p...t2110-32165064
https://www.rona.ca/en/product/ego-p...t2100-32165062

Can't decide if I want to get the bare one or sell my batteries and get the kit though.

----------


## schurchill39

> Can confirm that the Ryobi 18V ONE+ blower is useless for snow. Not that it was my primary concern, but it just doesn't hve the velocity required. Moves leaves fine.



The Kobalt blower is fine for a small dusting of snow on the stairs but I'm not able to do much else with it. Guess I'll have to shovel like a pleb

----------


## A2VR6

My Greenworks Pro blower was able to move all the snow from yesterday night, does a decent job would buy again.

----------


## rx7boi

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...ger/1001593973

This is the one that I have and it performs decent for fluffy and dry snow.

Short of a backback blower, you could use this bad boi instead. In fact, it has higher velocity and moves more volumn than some backpack blowers.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...ger/1001632009

----------


## mr2mike

This thread bodes well with my last pet peeve post.
I know what my neighbours are purchasing.

----------


## Strider

> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...ger/1001593973
> 
> This is the one that I have and it performs decent for fluffy and dry snow.



I using one of these too. It moves plenty of air, but it desperately needs a smaller nozzle to lift snow.
Biggest issue is runtime, I only get 15 minutes on the 6Ah battery that came with my mower. Well, that and the battery shit the bed and won't charge anymore (which Ryobi batteries are well known for).




> This thread bodes well with my last pet peeve post.
> I know what my neighbours are purchasing.



Everyone here is posting cordless electric blowers, which are less annoying but suck compared to gas blowers.

----------


## mr2mike

And they're all abnoxious at moving snow.
Like using a pitch fork to move leaves. Except I don't have to listen to yo lu use the pitch fork.
Get a damn snowblower if you have a pussy back.

----------


## Kjonus

> And they're all abnoxious at moving snow.
> Like using a pitch fork to move leaves. Except I don't have to listen to yo lu use the pitch fork.
> Get a damn snowblower if you have a pussy back.



Agreed! I got 3 neighbors that try blowing there snow off of their driveway and I always shake me head. They start before me and I can have a 3 car driveway cleaned off faster with a 30" snow pusher and they are still working on theirs.

----------


## dirtsniffer

looks like the mower/trimmer greenworks combo msrp is going up to $850, but before then it's on sale for the old sale price of $500. Could be the last chance at this price

https://greenworkstools.ca/collectio...-2ah-batteries

----------


## Yolobimmer

> looks like the mower/trimmer greenworks combo msrp is going up to $850, but before then it's on sale for the old sale price of $500. Could be the last chance at this price
> 
> https://greenworkstools.ca/collectio...-2ah-batteries



Honestly 2ah is not enough.

That's 160 wh. So if the mower is even close to 1hp, it would only last roughly 12 min. 

Anything under 1hp is way underpowered.

I have some 60v 6ah Dewalt tools (chainsaw, trimmer, blower) and it's pretty great, but they don't make a mower.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've got 2000sq.ft of lawn and can mow it at least twice with the 2amp battery. You aren't running at peak HP the whole time unless you're trying to cut 5" of soaking wet grass.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Indeed. The motor has two stages (maybe more?) and unless you are in some thick stuff it is in a lower power mode. no issues with me getting 40 minutes plus out of it.

My snow thrower can eat through the 2ah batteries quickly though. 6-8" of wet snow I can do my driveway and sidewalk with 1 battery (20 minutes?), but if I wanted to help neighbours I need to switch to the second. With 3 batteries (two chargers) you could run the tool continuously. There is a 5ah battery, but I don't have a use case for it.

----------


## sabad66

> Honestly 2ah is not enough.
> 
> That's 160 wh. So if the mower is even close to 1hp, it would only last roughly 12 min. 
> 
> Anything under 1hp is way underpowered.
> 
> I have some 60v 6ah Dewalt tools (chainsaw, trimmer, blower) and it's pretty great, but they don't make a mower.



It comes with two batteries and they only take 30 min to charge. Most people should be able to manage both front and back yards with the two and the quick charging unless you have way above average size yards.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> It comes with two batteries and they only take 30 min to charge. Most people should be able to manage both front and back yards with the two and the quick charging unless you have way above average size yards.



Any decent mower is 6.5hp, but I guess if its working for you guys, that's great. I bought some of the early tools with small batteries, and they sucked, and I don't want to be swapping batteries before I am finished an job. It's bad for them to drain them right down. Personally, I prefer to only go down to about 50% by the time the job is finished.

Anyway, finally started buying dewalt for all my cordless tools, and to be honest, I didnt think I would see a quality difference, but it's night and day with stuff like circular saws and reciprocating saws. If they made a mower, I would be all over it. Their chainsaw is frankly unbelievable.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Used the snow thrower this morning. Did my driveway, my sidewalk and 4 neighbours on one battery

----------


## cyra1ax

Anyone have one of those multi-head tools? Specifically wondering if anyone's used that Ryobi Expand-it powered broom attachment(or anything similar) for snow clearing.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Anyone have one of those multi-head tools? Specifically wondering if anyone's used that Ryobi Expand-it powered broom attachment(or anything similar) for snow clearing.



Haha. I have the Stihl Kombi version. It's insane bad ass, but it's gas.

----------


## TurboMedic

Did anyone pick up that Greenworks 80v 20" tool only snow thrower? I didn't check out the other day and now they're sold out  :thumbsdown:  I would really like one.

----------


## vengie

> Did anyone pick up that Greenworks 80v 20" tool only snow thrower? I didn't check out the other day and now they're sold out  I would really like one.



The key is to buy these things BEFORE a massive dump of snow.

----------


## TurboMedic

> The key is to buy these things BEFORE a massive dump of snow.



That's why I put my corded one up for sale! I was on dad duty so I got distracted

----------


## vengie

> That's why I put my corded one up for sale! I was on dad duty so I got distracted



Haha giving you a hard time. 

I've never used an electric one, I'd be curious how long they last with 1'+ of snow. 

I have a little two stroke Toro that has been chugging for 20+ years.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My the 4ah battery was only at half charge, and did about 130' of sidewalk and 400sq.ft of patio, with juice leftover. In works well in this light powder. Heavy wet snow it would have taken a full charge to do the same.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Roughly, my 2ah batteries can do a 22'×18' driveway with 60' of sidewalk. Maybe 25% charge left.

Hey that lines up with tiktok pretty well

----------


## killramos

Weird. I just buy a 5L jerry can once a year which services both my snow blower and my lawn mower usage. A recharge takes 2 minutes when I accidentally run it dry.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Weird. I just buy a 5L jerry can once a year which services both my snow blower and my lawn mower usage. A recharge takes 2 minutes when I accidentally run it dry.



You fucking hippies, not supporting AB natural gas powered electricity.

----------


## killramos

> You fucking hippies, not supporting AB natural gas powered electricity.



That’s dirty fracking energy.

I prefer my energy open pit mines.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... A recharge takes 2 minutes when I accidentally run it dry.



I still can't last 2 min even if I go in dry.
Oh, wait...

----------


## schocker

For those with or who want ego, Lowes has the rubber paddle snowblower with 2x 5 ah batteries and charger for $849 which looks like it is $100 less than msrp
https://www.lowes.ca/product/cordles...cluded-2546192

----------


## TurboMedic

> Haha giving you a hard time. 
> 
> I've never used an electric one, I'd be curious how long they last with 1'+ of snow. 
> 
> I have a little two stroke Toro that has been chugging for 20+ years.



By stroke of luck I ended up on Kijiji and found a guy selling a brand new 22" 80v for $300, its the $699 one on Greenworks.....checked it out and sure as shit he fired it up once to do a small part of his driveway on a rural property, and thought nah I'll keep using my ride on kubota with blower attachment... I'd say that upgrade was worth it. Used it right away and in the morning and what a difference cordless makes. It chucks snow just as hard or harder than my 13.5a, has 4" more sweep, and I just push it along and takes less time than cord tending. Just being able to just walk it quickly around cuts the time drastically

----------


## importracer

How are the 20” green works snow throwers holding up a few years later? Looks like they are on sale again for $335 or tool only for $220.

Worth the purchase at this price?

----------


## cycosis

> How are the 20” green works snow throwers holding up a few years later? Looks like they are on sale again for $335 or tool only for $220.
> 
> Worth the purchase at this price?



Theres not much to them. Just know that the belt, scraper blade, and auger wear out over time due to friction. 

Ive got the 80V greenworks and I have two batteries. More than enough to do my driveway with deepsnow and a neighbour or two if im feeling generous.

Checkout greenworks website on boxing day as theyll discount the shit out of their stuff.

----------


## sabad66

> How are the 20” green works snow throwers holding up a few years later? Looks like they are on sale again for $335 or tool only for $220.
> 
> Worth the purchase at this price?



Mine is holding up fine after 3 yrs, but I only use it about 5 times a year. Most times I use my blower to clear my driveway. 

At that price I’d go for it especially if you are already in the GW 80v ecosystem.

----------


## dirtsniffer

ive had my snow chute get stuck, doesn't seem to rotate as well now. but it was after my wife used it... also one of the metal plates on the leading edge came loose, had to take it off. I'd still buy it at the discount price. good size for a driveway

----------


## ExtraSlow

You wife got something stuck in her chute?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You wife got something stuck in her chute?



The stories about people showing up in ER with light bulbs and mason jars "stuck" in orifices are real.
The frequency is the truly shocking part.

----------


## mr2mike

> The stories about people showing up in ER with light bulbs and mason jars "stuck" in orifices are real.
> The frequency is the truly shocking part.



They've got a box of them. 
@Toilet_X
 probably gets his secret Santa gifts from it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

As someone who....., please don't use lightbulbs.

----------

